
Should YouTube Charge a Fee to Upload Video?  - peter123
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/16/should-youtube-charge-a-fee-to-upload-video/
======
DanielStraight
Sure, if they want to lose 99.9999999999999999999999% of their uploaders.

